# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Recording King RKT-05 tenor banjo

## joemcg

Has anybody else gotten one? I've had mine for about a week now, restrung it with Deering Irish Tenor strings and am having fun playing stuff I know from the mandolin. 

I believe they're fairly new on the market, but they appear to be the least costly entry into the Tenor Banjo world. Love to find some other owners.

----------

